# Neve Condições actuais em Portugal e Estâncias Int. (2007/2008)



## Zoelae (19 Nov 2007 às 14:59)

Em  Cabeza de Manzaneda (1758 m) a neve já tem 2cm de altura, mas já vi lá 3 marcado, a primeira vai derretendo, mas não tarda muito e acumula a sério:

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/o...l.asp?Nest=10131&x=133&y=101&red=102&idprov=2


----------



## Zoelae (19 Nov 2007 às 15:04)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

Na província de Lugo (Galiza) esta estação a 1364 m, já tem 1cm de neve:

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/o...al.asp?Nest=10062&x=147&y=69&red=102&idprov=1


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 15:06)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*



Zoelae disse:


> Na província de Lugo (Galiza) esta estação a 1364 m, já tem 1cm de neve:
> 
> http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/o...al.asp?Nest=10062&x=147&y=69&red=102&idprov=1



nós aqui se queremos saber se esta a nevar nas serras temos de la ir ver ai está uma grande diferença das redes de estações meteorológicas espanholas para nós


----------



## Zoelae (19 Nov 2007 às 15:17)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*



Zoelae disse:


> Em  Cabeza de Manzaneda (1758 m) a neve já tem 2cm de altura, mas já vi lá 3 marcado, a primeira vai derretendo, mas não tarda muito e acumula a sério:
> 
> http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/o...l.asp?Nest=10131&x=133&y=101&red=102&idprov=2



Em 10min a altura da neve subiu 2 cm, já vai em 4cm.

A meteogalicia faz actualizações de 10 em 10 min, o k é muito bom.


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Nov 2007 às 15:28)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

 ehehe!De 10 em 10 minutos sobe 2 cms...já a vi com 6cms de altura..!!


----------



## Senador (19 Nov 2007 às 15:34)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

Espanha A1-Somosierra










Leitariegos (estação Ski)










Alto Campoo (estação Ski 1650 m)


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Nov 2007 às 15:39)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

tb keriamos dessas cameras!  la pras seis ja vos digo se neva ou nao muito aki pela estrela! passo ao pé da placa das estradas!


----------



## Bgc (19 Nov 2007 às 15:41)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

imagens brutais!!! tou a roer-me todo!!!


----------



## Bgc (19 Nov 2007 às 15:44)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

Cabeza de Manzaneda, provincia de Ourense

Precipitación Valor   
Choiva 0 mm Ver gráfico 
Altura da Neve 7 cm Ver gráfico 


7 cm já !!!!!


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 15:44)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

bem amigos vou ter se sair vou ate castelo branco para as aulinhas já faço ali um desvio até ao placard das estradas para ver se esta a nevar na serra.
abraços e ate logo


----------



## mocha (19 Nov 2007 às 15:56)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

boa sorte


----------



## Fil (19 Nov 2007 às 18:54)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

Na Serra da Nogueira caia água-neve misturada com chuva a partir mais ou menos dos 1100m, continuei a subir, mas como a precipitação naquele momento era bastante fraca, no topo continuava a cair água-neve embora com uma temperatura inferior (1,0ºC).


----------



## Brigantia (19 Nov 2007 às 19:02)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*



Fil disse:


> Na Serra da Nogueira caia água-neve misturada com chuva a partir mais ou menos dos 1100m, continuei a subir, mas como a precipitação naquele momento era bastante fraca, no topo continuava a cair água-neve embora com uma temperatura inferior (1,0ºC).



A que horas foi isso?
Será que a  noite vai trazer a primeira neve a Montesinho e Nogueira?


----------



## Fil (19 Nov 2007 às 19:34)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*



Brigantia disse:


> A que horas foi isso?
> Será que a  noite vai trazer a primeira neve a Montesinho e Nogueira?



Foi por volta das 16h. Nos pontos mais altos de Montesinho (quase a 1500 m), de certeza que nevou. Esta noite também poderá nevar em Nogueira, convém é que haja precipitação, que não está a haver agora.


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Nov 2007 às 22:01)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

Pois, prometi que diria se nevou ou nao na serra mas afinal a abençoada placa que nos dizia se estavam as estradas fechadas está desligada. eles puseram lá uma nova (ou seja, à saída da covilhã há duas placas) mas nenhuma funciona... mais uma bela prova da eficiencia portuguesa. de kk forma é kuase certo que neva...


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 22:16)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*



CidadeNeve disse:


> Pois, prometi que diria se nevou ou nao na serra mas afinal a abençoada placa que nos dizia se estavam as estradas fechadas está desligada. eles puseram lá uma nova (ou seja, à saída da covilhã há duas placas) mas nenhuma funciona... mais uma bela prova da eficiencia portuguesa. de kk forma é kuase certo que neva...



pois tb la tive a tarde antes de ir para castelo branco e estava tudo desligado  enfim sem comentários


----------



## Minho (20 Nov 2007 às 00:20)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

Olhando para a radiossondagem de Lisboa e tendo em conta que estava mais frio a norte do que a sul, podemos afirmar com grande grau de certeza que nevou na Serra da Estrela. A cota de neve deveria andar precisamente nos 1800 metros no centro...


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Nov 2007 às 00:25)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

É natural que sim Minho...Se inclusivamente há registos de água neve na Nogueira e Montesinho, é bem provável que com as temperaturas que se fizeram sentir por la pela serra tivesse nevado...Naturalmente já derreteu pk a temperatura subiu bastante...!


----------



## ACalado (20 Nov 2007 às 00:48)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*



Minho disse:


> Olhando para a radiossondagem de Lisboa e tendo em conta que estava mais frio a norte do que a sul, podemos afirmar com grande grau de certeza que nevou na Serra da Estrela. A cota de neve deveria andar precisamente nos 1800 metros no centro...



eu diria que no inicio da tarde devia ter nevado na serra da estrela acima dos 1200m 1300m pois eu aki em baixo as 14:47 tinha 3.7ºc agora pela noite somente deve nevar na zona da santa para cima 1800m


----------



## CidadeNeve (20 Nov 2007 às 09:49)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

Concordo! até porque as penhas douradas (1600mt) registaram temperaturas perto de zero e abaixo de zero durante todo o dia! a frente que entretanto se abateu com violencia trazia ar quente que resultou na subida das temperaturas! do k conheço da neve, não creio que derreta toda, se tiver havido boa acumulação! mas como já disse no outro topico, o que a chuva levar hoje, amanhã repõe-se!


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2007 às 12:01)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

Mal se vê lá ao fundo, mas a Sanábria já está coberta de neve, talvez a partir dos 1500 metros.


----------



## Bgc (20 Nov 2007 às 12:03)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

Essa vista é-me familiar!

Bela foto, obrigado


----------



## CMSAFF (20 Nov 2007 às 21:12)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

Ainal nevou ou não em território nacional? Começo a acreditar que não nevou, pois nada veio nos meios de comunicação de massas, nem por aqui .


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2007 às 21:53)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*



CMSAFF disse:


> Ainal nevou ou não em território nacional? Começo a acreditar que não nevou, pois nada veio nos meios de comunicação de massas, nem por aqui .



Esta manhã pareceu-me que também havia neve nas áreas mais altas de Montesinho.


----------



## ACalado (20 Nov 2007 às 21:59)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*



CMSAFF disse:


> Ainal nevou ou não em território nacional? Começo a acreditar que não nevou, pois nada veio nos meios de comunicação de massas, nem por aqui .



nevou na serra da estrela mas essa neve passou a chuva ao fim da manha de ontem. hoje era para ir la acima ver mas quando vinha de castelo branco na a23 vi o maciço central todo inclusive a torre pois o ceu estava com abertas e nao avistei neve nenhuma por isso nem me dei ao trabalho de subir la 

agora para quinta feira podemos ver umas farrapinhas a cair 

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando moderado
a forte (30 a 45 km/h), com rajadas de 60 km/h nas terras altas.
Aguaceiros fracos, até ao final da manhã, nas regiões
do Norte e Centro, em especial no Interior e que serão de neve acima
dos 1000 metros.


----------



## Zoelae (21 Nov 2007 às 22:57)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar? (Época 2007/2008)*

Ainda vai nevar hoje por cá, a temperatura teve uma altura brutal no Maciço Central orenseano (Galiza), e está a nevar em várias locaidades, segundo os dados do meteogalicia. A cota deve andar nos 1100-1300m.


----------



## jonaslor (22 Nov 2007 às 18:28)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar? (Época 2007/2008)*

Boas. Fica mais um relato.
Eram cerca das 8:00 da manha quando passei pela Serra da Estrela, e via-se já um manto coberto de neve, quer na própria estrada, sendo apenas esta derretida pela passagem dos limpa neves, como nas bermas e na paisagem. Pela quantidade de neve que caiu deveria ter começado a nevar lá para as 6 da manha. Fica então registado o primeiro nevão na Serra da Estrela.
Relembro, que começou-me a nevar numa cota perto dos 1600 metros, isto é por cima da estrada de s. bento (rotunda) marcada no chão. Nesse local já era bem visível a acumulação da neve. Esta beleza só "acabaria" no túnel quando se desce em direcção às penhas da saúde. 


http://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast.asp?partner=forecas&zipcode=EUR|PT|PO010|LORIGA|


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2007 às 18:33)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar? (Época 2007/2008)*



jonaslor disse:


> Boas. Fica mais um relato.
> Eram cerca das 8:00 da manha quando passei pela Serra da Estrela, e via-se já um manto coberto de neve, quer na própria estrada, sendo apenas esta derretida pela passagem dos limpa neves, como nas bermas e na paisagem. Pela quantidade de neve que caiu deveria ter começado a nevar lá para as 6 da manha. Fica então registado o primeiro nevão na Serra da Estrela.
> Relembro, que começou-me a nevar numa cota perto dos 1600 metros, isto é por cima da estrada de s. bento (rotunda) marcada no chão. Nesse local já era bem visível a acumulação da neve. Esta beleza só "acabaria" no túnel quando se desce em direcção às penhas da saúde.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo jonaslor

São excelentes informações


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2007 às 18:37)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar? (Época 2007/2008)*

Já cá fazia falta um membro da vertente norte da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## ACalado (22 Nov 2007 às 18:45)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar? (Época 2007/2008)*



jonaslor disse:


> Boas. Fica mais um relato.
> Eram cerca das 8:00 da manha quando passei pela Serra da Estrela, e via-se já um manto coberto de neve, quer na própria estrada, sendo apenas esta derretida pela passagem dos limpa neves, como nas bermas e na paisagem. Pela quantidade de neve que caiu deveria ter começado a nevar lá para as 6 da manha. Fica então registado o primeiro nevão na Serra da Estrela.
> Relembro, que começou-me a nevar numa cota perto dos 1600 metros, isto é por cima da estrada de s. bento (rotunda) marcada no chão. Nesse local já era bem visível a acumulação da neve. Esta beleza só "acabaria" no túnel quando se desce em direcção às penhas da saúde.
> 
> ...



bem vindo  fotos tiraste?


----------



## jonaslor (22 Nov 2007 às 19:01)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar? (Época 2007/2008)*



spiritmind disse:


> bem vindo  fotos tiraste?




Sim tirei algumas, mas foi quando regressei a casa, eram por volta das 15:00m.
Tirei-as com o telemovel... ainda nao vi se ficaram bem.. daqui a pouco já digo alguma coisa.


----------



## jonaslor (22 Nov 2007 às 19:04)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar? (Época 2007/2008)*



spiritmind disse:


> bem vindo  fotos tiraste?





Sim tirei algumas com o telemovel. Quando passei para lá não tive hipótese pois estava bastante nevoeiro..
Quando regressei a loriga, por volta das 15:00m tirei algumas, mas ainda não as passei para o pc e ainda nao vi se ficaram bem..
Daqui a pouco já digo alguma coisa


----------



## ACalado (22 Nov 2007 às 19:52)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar? (Época 2007/2008)*



jonaslor disse:


> Sim tirei algumas com o telemovel. Quando passei para lá não tive hipótese pois estava bastante nevoeiro..
> Quando regressei a loriga, por volta das 15:00m tirei algumas, mas ainda não as passei para o pc e ainda nao vi se ficaram bem..
> Daqui a pouco já digo alguma coisa



ok cá ficamos a espera  eu nem subi a serra pois todos os dias vou para castelo branco e da a23 vê-se o maciço central e como nao via neve nenhuma nem me dei ao trabalho de la ir confirmar  pelos visto havia mesmo neve


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2007 às 22:01)

*Re: Formação de Neve, Cota e Temperatura*

Ja agora, alguem tem informação acerca das penhas douradas?
as temperaturas oscilam entre os 0ºC e os 1ºC e há precipitação.
Será neve?


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2007 às 01:11)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Hoje (Quarta-feira), a queda de neve deve ter sido bastante abundante na Serra da Estrela: 16 mm de precipitação e temperatura entre 0,1 ºC de mínima e 1,3 ºC de máxima nas Penhas Douradas (dados do IM). Aguardo fotos ...


----------



## jPdF (22 Dez 2007 às 16:29)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Através do Sistema Snow Watch - Serra da Estrela é possível verificar qual a cobertura de neve presente na Serra da Estrela em Tempo +- Real...
Esta é a actualização de ontem as 19.30UTC...





Podem realizar o download deste add-on para o GoogleEarth aqui.


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2007 às 18:52)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



jPdF disse:


> Através do Sistema Snow Watch - Serra da Estrela é possível verificar qual a cobertura de neve presente na Serra da Estrela em Tempo +- Real...
> Esta é a actualização de ontem as 19.30UTC...
> 
> 
> ...



Que fixe!!

Mas olha só dá pa serra da estrela?
Não é extensivel a todas as outras serras de Portugal?


----------



## jPdF (22 Dez 2007 às 22:42)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Eu penso que seja apenas para a serra da Estrela pois parece um projecto desenvolvido especialmente para a Turistrela (penso eu) pois acedi até este site atraves de um link na página da CM Seia que referia a turistrela...


----------



## Vince (22 Dez 2007 às 23:09)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

E parece bastante correcto esse layer para o Google Earth, comparando com o MODIS de hoje notam-se as semelhanças.






http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/2007356/crefl2_143.A2007356135000-2007356135500.250m.jpg


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Dez 2007 às 23:27)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Neve qual neve!!! Já nem me lembro a última vez que vi neve!!!

Se o AA fosse neve já tinhamos metros dela!!!


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2007 às 18:44)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Neve qual neve!!! Já nem me lembro a última vez que vi neve!!!
> 
> Se o AA fosse neve já tinhamos metros dela!!!



Eu sinto-me previligiado ainda na terça vi nevar...


----------



## CMSAFF (24 Dez 2007 às 01:24)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Ia mesmo falar nesse software, foi desenvolvido pela Universidade de Coimbra mas infelizmente só cobre a zona da Estrela, mas para além da neve assinala presença de gelo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2007 às 02:15)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



MSantos disse:


> Eu sinto-me previligiado ainda na terça vi nevar...


Fiquei furioso quando no ano passado nevou na região de Lx e eu estava a dormir!!!

Já não vejo neve há 2 anos! 

Mas tenho grandes recordações da infancia!


----------



## GranNevada (24 Dez 2007 às 10:57)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Ontem , nos cumes mais altos da Serra do Gerês , concretamente Altar de Cabrões e Nevosa , ainda havia restinhos de neve


----------



## Minho (24 Dez 2007 às 13:26)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



GranNevada disse:


> Ontem , nos cumes mais altos da Serra do Gerês , concretamente Altar de Cabrões e Nevosa , ainda havia restinhos de neve



Também pude comprovar ontem que existe pequeníssimas acumulações de neve nos pontos mais altos aqui para estes lados...


----------



## CMSAFF (24 Dez 2007 às 15:41)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Pena o snowwatch não cobrir inteiramente o território nacional.


----------



## Santos (24 Dez 2007 às 15:53)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Olá amigos, por falar em neve aqui vai uma "prendinha" de Natal, "neve em Portugal" que fiz há algum tempo.
Espero que gostem 




Santos disse:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iErtzVYUdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2007 às 16:27)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Belas imagens


----------



## CMSAFF (24 Dez 2007 às 16:33)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Sim senhora muito bonito, são paisagens de que região?


----------



## Santos (24 Dez 2007 às 18:13)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



CMSAFF disse:


> Sim senhora muito bonito, são paisagens de que região?



Viva e obrigado, são imagens de Montejunto, região Oeste (Sobral Monte Agraço e arredores), zona de Arganil, Lousã, e serra da Estrela.


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2007 às 18:43)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



Santos disse:


> Viva e obrigado, são imagens de Montejunto, região Oeste (Sobral Monte Agraço e arredores), zona de Arganil, Lousã, e serra da Estrela.



Imagens belas sem dúvida! No ano passado tive a viver muito perto do Sobral (Em Dois Portos), mas só entre Abril e Dezembro... Logo não vi a neve... Mas da Janela do meu Quarto via o alto de Montejunto, imponente na paisagem local!

Abraço


----------



## Santos (24 Dez 2007 às 19:12)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



vitamos disse:


> Imagens belas sem dúvida! No ano passado tive a viver muito perto do Sobral (Em Dois Portos), mas só entre Abril e Dezembro... Logo não vi a neve... Mas da Janela do meu Quarto via o alto de Montejunto, imponente na paisagem local!
> 
> Abraço



Dois Portos, conheço perfeitamente fica aqui na zona, e Montejunto é na realidade um local agradável e de uma morfologia interessante, existem ainda outras elevações na zona (como sabes) como a serra do Socorro entre várias outras que levam a que o clima por aqui seja interessante


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2007 às 19:28)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



Santos disse:


> Dois Portos, conheço perfeitamente fica aqui na zona, e Montejunto é na realidade um local agradável e de uma morfologia interessante, existem ainda outras elevações na zona (como sabes) como a serra do Socorro entre várias outras que levam a que o clima por aqui seja interessante



Sem dúvida. Eu estive na estação vitivinícola junto à adega cooperativa. Lembro bem os nevoeiros matinais e as chuvas fortes por vezes... Era giro acompanhar o  evoluir das chuvadas. Observava primeiro a descer a serra em frente (naquela estrada que sai da Ribaldeira para o Turcifal) e por fim as gotas a bater na janela do meu quarto... Era quase cinematográfico


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Dez 2007 às 20:05)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

boas

grande vídeo santos, mesmo a calhar para a época em que estamos.

abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2007 às 20:21)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



vitamos disse:


> Sem dúvida. Eu estive na estação vitivinícola junto à adega cooperativa. Lembro bem os nevoeiros matinais e as chuvas fortes por vezes... Era giro acompanhar o  evoluir das chuvadas. Observava primeiro a descer a serra em frente (naquela estrada que sai da Ribaldeira para o Turcifal) e por fim as gotas a bater na janela do meu quarto... Era quase cinematográfico



Belo vídeo, *Santos* !
A música até vem a calhar bem com o dia em que estamos !

Mais frio do que Dois Portos é Runa.
Uma vez em que ia com atenção ao termómetro do carro, reparei que em Dois Portos o carro marcava *8,0 ºC* e em Runa já marcava *4,0 ºC* e estava nevoeiro.
A vegetação e a existência de muitas árvores também fomenta a existência destes arrefecimentos nocturnos e de nevoeiro.
Se passarem pela zona do Poceirão, bem perto da Lagoa do Calvo, Forninho e um pouco a Norte de Águas de Moura, notam que as amplitudes térmicas por lá são grandes. A zona de Pegões é semelhante nesse aspecto.
De manhã costuma estar nevoeiro e uns *5 ºC* a menos do que no Montijo e, à tarde, está mais calor e o ar está bastante seco, de uma forma geral.
É um local absolutamente surpreendente.
Podes fazer uma viagem inteira desde o Algarve até Palma ou Alcácer do Sal sem nevoeiro, mas quando chegas ao Poceirão a temperatura baixa logo uns *6 ºC *e só se vê nevoeiro à frente !


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2007 às 21:04)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Belo vídeo, *Santos* !
> A música até vem a calhar bem com o dia em que estamos !
> 
> Mais frio do que Dois Portos é Runa.
> ...



Tb reparei nisso! E caro Daniel... queres melhor prova que em poucos km existem diferenças brutais de temperaturas? basta ver as nossas mínimas de ontem! 

Abraço!


----------



## Santos (24 Dez 2007 às 22:00)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Belo vídeo, *Santos* !
> A música até vem a calhar bem com o dia em que estamos !
> 
> Mais frio do que Dois Portos é Runa.
> ...



Viva Daniel, è verdade esta zona Oeste tem zonas onde as temperaturas entram em valores negativos em muitas noites, não é raro encontrar temperaturas (de noite) de -3 na zona onde vivo.
A água dos meus cães congela muitas noites ...


----------



## Fil (25 Dez 2007 às 17:56)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Por esta zona cai neve misturada com chuva acima dos 1200m, com 1,5ºC. Com o cair da noite deve passar a neve, espero eu.


----------



## vitamos (25 Dez 2007 às 18:01)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



Fil disse:


> Por esta zona cai neve misturada com chuva acima dos 1200m, com 1,5ºC. Com o cair da noite deve passar a neve, espero eu.



O problema Fil é se não houver chuva para cair... é que parece que a frente está já praticamente toda em Espanha...


----------



## Senador (25 Dez 2007 às 19:07)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Curioso, um pouco mais a norte de ti Fil acabaram de pôr um alerta por neve em Piedrafita do Cebreiro (Lugo) que está a 1000m de altitude.


----------



## Minho (25 Dez 2007 às 19:10)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Assim caiam os primeiros flocos às 17:45 a 1000 msnm aqui em Melgaço...


----------



## Senador (25 Dez 2007 às 19:13)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Boas Minho, nem peguei no carro hoje porque achei mesmo que não valeria a pena subir a Castro Laboreiro. Essas fotos foram tiradas em que zona? Havia alguma acumulação?

Boas notícias para Bragança, em Requejo, junto a Puebla de Sanabria e a poucos kms de Bragança também já ha registo de queda de neve, tanto na A52 como na N-525 numa extensão de 26km.


----------



## Minho (25 Dez 2007 às 19:19)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



Senador disse:


> Boas Minho, nem peguei no carro hoje porque achei mesmo que não valeria a pena subir a Castro Laboreiro. Essas fotos foram tiradas em que zona? Havia alguma acumulação?



Não havia acumulação. Essas fotos são do momento exacto em que passou de água-neve para neve. Foram tiradas muito perto das Brandas da Aveleira.


----------



## Fil (25 Dez 2007 às 19:27)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Parece mentira que nessa zona caia neve apenas a 1000m e por aqui por volta dessa hora caía neve misturada com chuva a 1200m. Em minha casa a esta hora a temperatura não desce nem por nada e está até mais alta do que estava á 2h atrás. Por aqui este Dezembro já deu o que tinha a dar...


----------



## Minho (25 Dez 2007 às 19:30)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



Fil disse:


> Parece mentira que nessa zona caia neve apenas a 1000m e por aqui por volta dessa hora caía neve misturada com chuva a 1200m. Em minha casa a esta hora a temperatura não desce nem por nada e está até mais alta do que estava á 2h atrás. Por aqui este Dezembro já deu o que tinha a dar...



Pois a temperatura caiu a pique. A máxima foi de 12.8ºC e neste momento já está em metade: 6.2ºC o que é a temperatura certa para nevar nos 1000m


----------



## Senador (25 Dez 2007 às 19:37)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



Senador disse:


> Boas notícias para Bragança, em Requejo, junto a Puebla de Sanabria e a poucos kms de Bragança também já ha registo de queda de neve, tanto na A52 como na N-525 numa extensão de 26km.



Estamos a falar em que altitudes? 1000m tb?


----------



## Minho (25 Dez 2007 às 19:43)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



Senador disse:


> Estamos a falar em que altitudes?



Requejo fica pouco mais alto que a Sanabria a cerca de 980 metros


----------



## filipept (25 Dez 2007 às 21:44)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Acho que o que vem atrás da frente está a surpreender muita gente  os senhores e senhoras do IM estavam certos  pena que a precipitação já se tenha ido, pois acho que a entrada dava para neve a cotas médias.
Por aqui o vento está muito forte e a temperatura desceu muito rápido.


----------



## Relâmpago (25 Dez 2007 às 22:12)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Olá

Por estes dias não pude vir ao forum. Mas como eu disse numa das minhas mansagens, a montanha pariu um rato. É pena que a precipitação se tenha ido. Ainda houve alguma queda de neve no Norte e bastante chuva no Algarve, mas o resto ficou a ver navios, principalmente em termos quantitativos.

Ainda não consultei as cartas (metereológicas, não de cartomante ) e não sei o que vem para aí. Mas por este andar o tempo tem que ir à bruxa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2007 às 22:17)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



Minho disse:


> Assim caiam os primeiros flocos às 17:45 a 1000 msnm aqui em Melgaço...



Lindo!!! Acumulou?


----------



## Minho (25 Dez 2007 às 23:10)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



filipept disse:


> Acho que o que vem atrás da frente está a surpreender muita gente  os senhores e senhoras do IM estavam certos  pena que a precipitação já se tenha ido, pois acho que a entrada dava para neve a cotas médias.
> Por aqui o vento está muito forte e a temperatura desceu muito rápido.



Mais do que suficiente... o modelo GFS não modelou minimamente a situação pois as temperaturas que estavam aos 1000 metros não correspondem com a realidade...

A má notícia, é que parou de chover, sinceramente não sei se foi o suficiente para acumular... amanhã já saberemos


----------



## Minho (26 Dez 2007 às 15:09)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

A neve acumulou durante a noite mas derreteu muita entretanto. A 1000 metros a temperatura esta manhã já ia quase nos 5ºC 

Ainda assim deu para registar estas imagens

*Portos - Castro Laboreiro*













A estrada nos locais sombrios estava perigosíssima, encontrava-se completamente "vidrada" pela congelação da água da chuva.










.


----------



## karkov (26 Dez 2007 às 15:17)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

eu andei por Montalegre ontem por volta das 18h... 3.5º foi mesmo o minimo que registei com chuva intensa... pena a neve não me ter feito uma visita já que a minha visita a Montalegre foi apenas e só pela neve... de registar que a altura maxima que registei foi de +ou- 1100m...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2007 às 19:31)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



Minho disse:


> A neve acumulou durante a noite mas derreteu muita entretanto. A 1000 metros a temperatura esta manhã já ia quase nos 5ºC
> 
> Ainda assim deu para registar estas imagens
> 
> ...




Lindas! Faz mesmo falta um membro de Montalegre!


----------



## CMSAFF (27 Dez 2007 às 23:37)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Pois no Inverno, o pessoal do Norte e das Montanhas é que tem o protagonismo todo


----------



## jPdF (28 Dez 2007 às 00:19)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



CMSAFF disse:


> Pois no Inverno, o pessoal do Norte e das Montanhas é que tem o protagonismo todo


Deixa lá que ela este ano volta a descer cá abaixo...Nunca ouviste dizer que não há duas sem três!!!!


----------



## Minho (28 Dez 2007 às 20:24)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Castro Laboreiro - Melgaço

Três dias depois apesar a pouquíssima neve que caiu ainda se mantem alguma à sombra a 1100/1200 metros...


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2007 às 20:33)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Boas fotos 

Os dias têm sido propícios á manutenção da neve e até da geada, que se tem mantido todo o dia nos locais sombrios.


----------



## Minho (31 Dez 2007 às 17:04)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

À data actual apenas a Serra da Estrela apresenta um manto de neve...


----------



## Bgc (31 Dez 2007 às 17:13)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

A nossa querida Sanabria tambem tem um belo manto, aqui tão perto 

Quero é um manto aqui em Bragança a partir de amanhã à tarde 

Minho, não tens aí nenhum modelo actual? que te parece em relação a amanhã à tarde e dias seguintes?


----------



## Minho (31 Dez 2007 às 17:44)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Os 700 metros do IM para mim são um verdadeiro mistério...
Para dia 1 e 2 acredito mais nas previsões do INM.es. Os 1000 metros parecem-me mais correctos...


----------



## Dan (31 Dez 2007 às 17:59)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Sim, amanhã a cota dificilmente desce dos 1400 / 1500m.


----------



## Dan (31 Dez 2007 às 18:07)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Em Montesinho também ainda há um bocadinho de neve junto à fronteira  





http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...2007365/Europe_3_01.2007365.aqua.721.250m.jpg


----------



## iceworld (31 Dez 2007 às 18:13)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

 Bem apanhado Dan


----------



## Weatherman (2 Jan 2008 às 13:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

penhas douradas as 12h 2,1ºC e nao esta a nevar, nem nevou nas ultimas horas, portanto a cota de neve esta acima 1400 metros


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2008 às 14:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*



Weatherman disse:


> penhas douradas as 12h 2,1ºC e nao esta a nevar, nem nevou nas ultimas horas, portanto a cota de neve esta acima 1400 metros



sim a cota é 1400m vim agora lá de cima da serra e nevava bastante


----------



## CMSAFF (2 Jan 2008 às 14:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

As pistas da estância de ski da Estrela estão fechadas pois está a cair um forte nevão com acumulações que variam entre os 30 e os 45 cm, a estrada lagoa comprida-torre está fechada pelo mesmo motivo.


----------



## Vince (4 Jan 2008 às 10:00)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

A neve através do Sat24. Estrela , Montemuro , Marão , Peneda e Gerês. Mais alguma serra? Que vos parece ?





http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=homepage


----------



## Rui Ferreira (4 Jan 2008 às 13:24)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Já viram a informação de neve no site da Turistrela?

Altura Máxima=140cm e Mínima=60cm

É pena a Webcam deles ser tão fraquinha, coitados não devem ter € pra comprar uma melhorzita. Enfim....

Cump


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2008 às 13:29)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

boas alguem poderia confirmar se ha muita neve no geres?
agradeço a vossa colaboraçao


----------



## Rui Ferreira (4 Jan 2008 às 13:52)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> boas alguem poderia confirmar se ha muita neve no geres?
> agradeço a vossa colaboraçao




Também gostava de saber, sempre fica mais perto que a serra da Estrela, para um visita no sábado ou domingo.

Onde se vai buscar aquelas imagens tipo de satélite onde mostra umas manchas azuis onde há neve?

Cump


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2008 às 13:59)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

sei k e no site da nasa!
fiquei desanimado :\ no alto espinho (serra do marao) nao ha neve! :\
Minho ajuda-nos sff :P


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2008 às 14:02)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> boas alguem poderia confirmar se ha muita neve no geres?
> agradeço a vossa colaboraçao



Até é capaz de haver bastante. O problema será a subida acentuada da cota de neve para amanhã e Domingo. Deve chover por lá no fim-de-semana.


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2008 às 14:04)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



Rui Ferreira disse:


> Também gostava de saber, sempre fica mais perto que a serra da Estrela, para um visita no sábado ou domingo.
> 
> Onde se vai buscar aquelas imagens tipo de satélite onde mostra umas manchas azuis onde há neve?
> 
> Cump



Deve ser isto:
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Europe_3_01

Mas ainda não tem imagens de hoje. Lá mais para a tarde já de haver.


----------



## Vince (4 Jan 2008 às 15:11)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

No Modis tá lá uma "Terra" (500m) das 11:45 que ainda não está montada no subset, mas não é de grande ajuda para a Peneda e Gerês...
Mais logo vai haver outra "Aqua" com mais resolução (250m)  das 13:25 mas será pior ainda, pois a nebulosidade expandiu-se mais.






http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...fl1_721.A2008004114000-2008004114500.500m.jpg
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/2008004/


----------



## filipept (4 Jan 2008 às 15:36)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



Rui Ferreira disse:


> Charlie Moreira disse:
> 
> 
> > boas alguem poderia confirmar se ha muita neve no geres?
> ...



Da minha casa consigui ver a serra amarela (de manhã quando estava sol) e posso dizer que tinha neve mas era no topo e não me pareceu ser muita. A cota deveria estar acima dos 1000/1100, portanto não sei s valerá a pena a viagem pela neve, mas vale com toda a creteza pela sua paisagem sempre maravilhosa


----------



## henriquesillva (4 Jan 2008 às 15:53)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



filipept disse:


> mas vale com toda a creteza pela sua paisagem sempre maravilhosa




Vale sim senhor


----------



## MeteoLitos65 (4 Jan 2008 às 18:04)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Boas!
Acabadinho de registar no Forum, cá vai o meu 1º post.
Segundo este site, http://www.snow-forecast.com, estes serão os locais onde há neve em Portugal neste momento. Talvez um pouco optimistas, digo eu! 




Saudações aos meus vizinhos Gaienses.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jan 2008 às 18:53)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Bem-Vindo Meteolitos65. Felizmente a comunidade não para de crescer 

O que me salta à vista do mapa que colocas-te é a zona de Montalegre. Deve ter nevado bem lá para a zona.

E quando é que alguem de Montelegre se regista por cá?


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2008 às 19:25)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



MeteoLitos65 disse:


> Saudações aos meus vizinhos Gaienses.



Bem vindo MeteoLitos65 e muito saber que contamos com mais um membro Gaiense e melhor ainda do outro canto de Vila Nova de Gaia!!

Espero que participes e que te divertas durante a estadia no forum!!!


----------



## Minho (5 Jan 2008 às 00:24)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



MeteoLitos65 disse:


> Boas!
> Acabadinho de registar no Forum, cá vai o meu 1º post.
> Segundo este site, http://www.snow-forecast.com, estes serão os locais onde há neve em Portugal neste momento. Talvez um pouco optimistas, digo eu!
> 
> Saudações aos meus vizinhos Gaienses.



Bem-vindo MeteoLitos65 


Infelizmente devido à nebulosidade não é possível ver em condições a cobertura de neve através do MODIS.


----------



## simbiose (5 Jan 2008 às 01:04)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Caros membros,

Antes de mais parabéns pelo fórum, é de grande qualidade e utilidade.
Reparei nos posts sobre o sistema SnowWatch e decidi dar algumas informações e ouvir as opiniões.
Sou o responsável pelo sistema, que foi desenvolvido pela Simbiose Systems, grupo de trabalho de pesquisa e desenvolvimento vocacionado para a área ambiental recorrendo a tecnologia avançada, nomeadamente dados satélite, para diferentes aplicações (www.simbiose-systems.com onde aliás está o SnowWatch).

O SnowWatch não foi criado para a Turistrela ou para qualquer outra entidade, nem tão pouco foi desenvolvido pela Universidade de Coimbra embora realmente todos os membros da equipa Simbiose são antigos (e alguns actuais) alunos/investigadores da UC de diferentes níveis.

O sistema dentro de dias vai ser aumentado e apresentar bastantes elementos novos. A ideia é que seja um sistema dinâmico e útil não só para saber se há neve na serra como para aprender algo sobre a região.

Vi que existe algum interesse por parte de alguns membros na extensão do SnowWatch ao resto do território. Por parte da Simbiose essa possibilidade não é descartada, basta que esse interesse realmente exista. 
Quem sabe se o meteopt.com e a simbiose não desenvolvem algo em conjunto (fica o desafio!).

Hoje actualizámos com os dados relativos ao grande nevão que ocorreu na Serra (e não só). Até agora foi o maior já registado nesta temporada.


----------



## CMSAFF (5 Jan 2008 às 02:07)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Faz muito tempo que não via a quase totalidade das pistas da estância vodafone aberta!! 1,4 m de neve é muito bom!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Jan 2008 às 06:25)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



simbiose disse:


> Caros membros,
> 
> Antes de mais parabéns pelo fórum, é de grande qualidade e utilidade.
> Reparei nos posts sobre o sistema SnowWatch e decidi dar algumas informações e ouvir as opiniões.
> ...



Projecto fantástico.Obrigadissimo por tudo.


----------



## storm (5 Jan 2008 às 08:50)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Realmente é um projecto fantástico, já viram no site até tem programa para agricultura


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2008 às 09:36)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



simbiose disse:


> Caros membros,
> 
> Antes de mais parabéns pelo fórum, é de grande qualidade e utilidade.
> Reparei nos posts sobre o sistema SnowWatch e decidi dar algumas informações e ouvir as opiniões.
> ...




Olá,

Obrigado pelos pormenores do projecto, é sempre bom ver coisas novas  e inovadoras a surgirem por parte das nossas empresas. Cá em Portugal estamos praticamente sempre limitados a consultar produtos desta área da meteorologia quase sempre de origem internacional.

Quanto ao interesse, ele existe obviamente. Aliás, este mesmo tópico no forum foi criado e intencionalmente destacado no topo do site para responder à procura que detectámos nas estatísticas de muita gente a precisar de   informações sobre a neve. E essa procura não é apenas para a Estrela, mas também para as habituais romarias de fim de semana em que habitualmente milhares de pessoas vão dar o seu passeio às serras onde existe alguma acumulação do elemento branco.

Mas também vou ser sincero, o interesse existe, mas o nosso grande problema é que raras vezes temos hipotese de em Portugal manifestar esse interesse noutras regiões que não a Serra da Estrela, para grande infelicidade de todos de nós  Mas pode ser que este Inverno seja mais simpático.

Como não faço a ideia dos recursos que tem que dedicar a essa expansão, não sei se para vocês vale ou não a pena. Do ponto de vista dos utilizadores, como disse, o interesse existe, e o produto ficaria mais completo, interessante e lógico se abrangesse o restante país, pois como reparou aqui no forum, surgiram de imediato as questões sobre a cobertura no restante país.

De uma forma ou de outra podem sempre contar com o MeteoPT.com para divulgar o SnowWatch.


----------



## Minho (5 Jan 2008 às 14:51)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Sejas bem-vindo simbiose 

Faço minhas as palavras do Vince. É de facto um projecto interessantíssimo e completamente pioneiro em Portugal. Provavelmente a tecnologia e o modo como a aplicam no cálculo da cobertura de neve é pioneiro mesmo a nível internacional. Não é comum ver empresas do ramo das TI em Portugal explorarem nichos de mercado aparentemente pequenos, mas também não são raras as vezes que são este tipo de empresas que mais vingam no mercado internacional.

O interesse que desperta a neve em grande parte dos membros do MeteoPT.com, no qual eu me incluo, faz todo o sentido abrir novas oportunidades de divulgação/simbiose entre o MeteoPT.com e o SnowWatch.

Um grande bem-haja a toda a equipa da Simbiose Systems


----------



## Santos (5 Jan 2008 às 15:15)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Muitos parabéns à Simbiose pela elaboração deste projecto, bem como ao meteopt.com pela divulgação anteriormente proporcionada, graças ao fórum tive conhecimento do SnowWATCH e hoje faz parte das minhas aplicações no google earth que visualizo com assiduidade.

Como muito bem disseram os administradores do meteopt.com bem como alguns membros nos postes anteriores estou certo que a Simbiose em conjunção com o Meteopt.com "têm tudo" para uma colaboração interessantíssima em prol desta comunidade.
Obrigado


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2008 às 14:42)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



> *Neve encerra estrada na Serra da Estrela*
> 2008/01/11 | 12:40
> Estrada que liga Piornos, Torre e Lagoa Comprida está fechada
> 
> ...


http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=901989&div_id=291


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2008 às 16:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Neve e Granizo 11-13 Janeiro 2008*

*Serra da Estrela: temporal de neve encerra estrada Piornos -- Torre -- Lagoa Comprida*

Um forte temporal de neve encerrou ao trânsito pelas 15:00 a estrada Piornos-Torre-Lagoa Comprida, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Centro de Limpeza de Neve, nos Piornos. "A estrada teve de ser encerrada devido a um temporal com muita neve, vento e nevoeiro", referiu.
Segundo a mesma fonte, no local, a temperatura era de 1 grau negativo e a neve acumulada chega nalguns locais da Serra da Estrela a meio metro de altura. As previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia já disponíveis até quarta-feira continuam a apontar para queda de neve na Serra da Estrela.

© 2008 LUSA

*Por Estremoz 9,4 ºC e vento moderado de Sudoeste, sem chuva; manhã com muito frio.*


----------



## vemolin (22 Jan 2008 às 10:26)

*Neve serra estrela*

Olá,

Alguém me diz se há neve na serra (se tiverem fotos recentes optimo).

Obrigada.

Vemolin


----------



## Serrano (22 Jan 2008 às 10:34)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Sim, há neve. Passei lá ontem e os primeiros vestígios encontram-se na zona dos Piornos (1600m), mas na Torre há em quantidade interessante, com bermas de 1 metro de neve.


----------



## jonaslor (26 Jan 2008 às 14:31)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Ficam registadas algumas fotos que tirei desses dias de neve...





































Na minha galeria existem muito mais. Aproveitem e disfrutem. Abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2008 às 14:33)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Belas fotos  prepara-te para Fevereiro que vai haver mais.


----------



## jonaslor (26 Jan 2008 às 14:46)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Deus te ouça amigo... 

Enganei-me no tópico. Peço desculpa. Queria colocar as fotos no Seg. Especial Neve e Granizo 11-13 Janeiro 2008. Peço ao moderador que organize melhor.
Obrigado.


----------



## apassosviana (30 Jan 2008 às 21:26)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Olá

Por falar em fevereiro, alguem sabe de previsões de neve para a serra da estrela para os primeiros dias de fevereiro. 

Obrigado


----------



## ACalado (30 Jan 2008 às 22:12)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



apassosviana disse:


> Olá
> 
> Por falar em fevereiro, alguem sabe de previsões de neve para a serra da estrela para os primeiros dias de fevereiro.
> 
> Obrigado



boas amigo para dia 1 de fevereiro existe a possibilidade de queda de neve a cotas elevadas tipo 1600m nos seguintes dias continuará a existir instabilidade atmosférica e se existir precipitação será sob a forma de neve com tendência para a descida da cota de neve  mas vai dando uma espreitadela aki no forum para teres uma noção mais concreta do que se ira passar


----------



## apassosviana (30 Jan 2008 às 22:41)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Obrigado

Estarei atento


----------



## apassosviana (5 Fev 2008 às 19:47)

*Neve Serra da Estrela 3,4 de Fevereiro de 2008*

algumas fotos destes dias de neve na serra, no dia 3agua-neve e estava um vento, no dia 4 o vento diminui e a chuva parou


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2008 às 22:49)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Excelentes fotos!
Parabéns!


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2008 às 10:26)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Muito boas fotos 

Obrigado!


----------



## jpmartins (6 Fev 2008 às 10:37)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Impecáveis 
Parabéns


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2008 às 11:47)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Estou a ver a Antártida!!! Só neve e gelo e os pinguins pequeninos a andar... ah pera... é so uma câmera da turistrela a mostrar a estância... e os pinguins são pessoas com esquis   

Tanta gente por lá... está tudo de férias ainda??!!!


----------



## jpmartins (6 Fev 2008 às 12:01)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



vitamos disse:


> Estou a ver a Antártida!!! Só neve e gelo e os pinguins pequeninos a andar... ah pera... é so uma câmera da turistrela a mostrar a estância... e os pinguins são pessoas com esquis
> 
> Tanta gente por lá... está tudo de férias ainda??!!!



Tb quero


----------



## Jota 21 (6 Fev 2008 às 16:37)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Boa tarde a todos.
 Há cerca de 3 semanas que ando para ir á Serra da Estrela com a família e uns amigos para brincar na neve com as crianças. O problema é que deixei passar os últimos nevões e agora já estou com medo de não conseguir fazê-lo este Inverno. Sei que nevou no último Domingo e a minha pergunta é a seguinte: se lá for este sábado ainda apanho neve suficiente para fazer "sku" ou a que lá caiu já se foi toda? Se não for agora ainda haverá hipóteses de nevar mais nos próximos tempos? Sei que vocês não são adivinhos mas perguntar não custa, não é?
 Desde já, obrigado a quem me puder dar umas dicas...


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2008 às 18:17)

*Re: Neve Serra da Estrela 3,4 de Fevereiro de 2008*



apassosviana disse:


>



É a estação meteorológica da Torre?
Como que pode chegar a este estado?! Parece-me que seja impossivel medir o que quer que seja naquelas condições.
Será que as da suiça têm aquecimento?


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2008 às 20:05)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Algumas fotos que tirei antes de ontem (Segunda-feira, 4 de Fevereiro) na Serra da Estrela:














*Mais algumas fotografias que tirei encontram-se na secção de Fotografias e Videos de Portugal.*


----------



## vitamos (7 Fev 2008 às 10:06)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



Jota 21 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> Há cerca de 3 semanas que ando para ir á Serra da Estrela com a família e uns amigos para brincar na neve com as crianças. O problema é que deixei passar os últimos nevões e agora já estou com medo de não conseguir fazê-lo este Inverno. Sei que nevou no último Domingo e a minha pergunta é a seguinte: se lá for este sábado ainda apanho neve suficiente para fazer "sku" ou a que lá caiu já se foi toda? Se não for agora ainda haverá hipóteses de nevar mais nos próximos tempos? Sei que vocês não são adivinhos mas perguntar não custa, não é?
> Desde já, obrigado a quem me puder dar umas dicas...



Infelizmente a minha pouca experiência de neve não me deixa prever isso, mas apenas como opinião acho que as temperaturas vão derreter quase tudo, deixando apenas vestígios nos locais de maIOR acomulação... mas alguém mais habituado poderá dar-te uma resposta mais fundamentada! 

Abraço


----------



## Jota 21 (7 Fev 2008 às 10:16)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



vitamos disse:


> Infelizmente a minha pouca experiência de neve não me deixa prever isso, mas apenas como opinião acho que as temperaturas vão derreter quase tudo, deixando apenas vestígios nos locais de maIOR acomulação... mas alguém mais habituado poderá dar-te uma resposta mais fundamentada!
> 
> Abraço



Obrigado pela resposta. Também tenho essa ideia, no sábado já pouco deve restar do que nevou no passado domingo.
 Entretanto descobri aqui neste mesmo tópico  o sistema snow watch que acho interessantíssimo. Não sei qual será o seu grau de fiabilidade mas irei acompanhando.
 Abraço


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2008 às 10:29)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Estes dias permitiram umas boas fotos de neve


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2008 às 10:32)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



Jota 21 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> Há cerca de 3 semanas que ando para ir á Serra da Estrela com a família e uns amigos para brincar na neve com as crianças. O problema é que deixei passar os últimos nevões e agora já estou com medo de não conseguir fazê-lo este Inverno. Sei que nevou no último Domingo e a minha pergunta é a seguinte: se lá for este sábado ainda apanho neve suficiente para fazer "sku" ou a que lá caiu já se foi toda? Se não for agora ainda haverá hipóteses de nevar mais nos próximos tempos? Sei que vocês não são adivinhos mas perguntar não custa, não é?
> Desde já, obrigado a quem me puder dar umas dicas...



Como os próximos dias vão ser de céu limpo é possível acompanhar a cobertura de neve pelas imagens satélite aqui:
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Europe_3_01

É ir consultando as imagens.





Nesta imagem, que é de ontem, a Serra da Estrela ainda parece ter uma boa cobertura de neve. É capaz de aguentar alguma coisa até ao Sábado.


----------



## Minho (7 Fev 2008 às 12:06)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Por acaso estou curioso para ver quanto vai aguentar a neve. É que quando fazem temperaturas inferiores a 0ºC durante a noite a neve ainda aguenta, mas agora com temperaturas positivas tanto de dia como de noite é o desastre completo de qualquer cobertura nevosa..


----------



## Jota 21 (7 Fev 2008 às 16:51)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



Minho disse:


> Por acaso estou curioso para ver quanto vai aguentar a neve. É que quando fazem temperaturas inferiores a 0ºC durante a noite a neve ainda aguenta, mas agora com temperaturas positivas tanto de dia como de noite é o desastre completo de qualquer cobertura nevosa..



Pois. O melhor é esperar por outra altura para ver neve na serra. Estamos com um "Verão de S.Valentim" aqui por Portugal e as perspectivas a curto prazo não são animadoras. Se calhar neve só para o ano...


----------



## SnowMen (18 Fev 2008 às 14:30)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Boas, alguém me sabe dizer como anda a serra da estrela de neve e as previsões para o proximo fim de semana de 23 e 24? Será que vai desaparecer com esta chuva?


----------



## ppereira (18 Fev 2008 às 14:45)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



SnowMen disse:


> Boas, alguém me sabe dizer como anda a serra da estrela de neve e as previsões para o proximo fim de semana de 23 e 24? Será que vai desaparecer com esta chuva?



de acordo com o site do EP por agora é recomendado o uso de correntes a partir da nave de santo antónio / Piornos.
a temperatura na Torre é de 1ºC pelo que deve ter nevado a noite toda 
não consigo ver a webcam da estância de ski mas a informação é de altura de neve entre 40 e 65 cm (o que não é nada mau com as condições do ultimo mês).

até dia 23 é difícil prever alguma coisa mas se nevou hoje e não chover muito até quarta o snow forecast prevê neve para sexta e sábado (total de 15 cm, mas eu não me fiava muito nesta acumulação).
por isso com as previsões e as condições actuais eu acredito que terás sorte


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2008 às 15:37)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

a torre tem neve sei de fonte segura  e na webcam tb dá para ver qualquer coisita, penso que se irá manter até esta instabilidade passar
as estradas foram abertas. existe bastante nevoeiro


----------



## inlandsis (18 Fev 2008 às 21:30)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*

Boa noite.
Devo de ir para a zona da Serra do Açor, amanhã ou depois. 1349m de altitude no seu ponto máximo, terá neve?
Ou será mais aconselhável fazer o desviozitoaté a Estrela para apanhar alguma neve?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 22:00)

*Re: Neve Serra da Estrela 3,4 de Fevereiro de 2008*



AnDré disse:


> É a estação meteorológica da Torre?
> Como que pode chegar a este estado?! Parece-me que seja impossivel medir o que quer que seja naquelas condições.
> Será que as da suiça têm aquecimento?



Existem produtos anti congelantes


----------



## iceworld (18 Fev 2008 às 22:00)

*Re: Neve em Portugal -  Condições actuais (2007/2008)*



inlandsis disse:


> Boa noite.
> Devo de ir para a zona da Serra do Açor, amanhã ou depois. 1349m de altitude no seu ponto máximo, terá neve?
> Ou será mais aconselhável fazer o desviozitoaté a Estrela para apanhar alguma neve?



O desvio até há Estrela é capaz de ser mais seguro! 
Boa viagem e muitas fotos !!


----------



## firefan (12 Mar 2008 às 14:44)

*neve serra da estrela*

boas, no proximo fim de semana tou a pensar dar uma passeadela na serra da estrela, alguem me pode dizer se la ha neve???

obrigado


----------



## jonaslor (12 Mar 2008 às 16:36)

*Re: neve serra da estrela*



firefan disse:


> boas, no proximo fim de semana tou a pensar dar uma passeadela na serra da estrela, alguem me pode dizer se la ha neve???
> 
> obrigado



 Boas... haver há... mas cada vez é menos...


----------



## firefan (13 Mar 2008 às 12:17)

*Re: neve serra da estrela*



jonaslor disse:


> Boas... haver há... mas cada vez é menos...



como assim e mesmo muito pouca???

eu gostava de ir a torre axa que ha mesmo pouca neve para dar para brincar com os meus filhos?

agradecia resposta!!!!


----------



## Martita (19 Mar 2008 às 21:21)

*neve serra da estrela*

Boa noite, alguem me pode dizer s ha neve na serra da estrela? obrigado


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2008 às 21:24)

*Re: neve serra da estrela*



Martita disse:


> Boa noite, alguem me pode dizer s ha neve na serra da estrela? obrigado



Olá Martita! Bem-vinda ao fórum!
Segundo a SIC há neve sim! Mas com pouca acumulação.


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2008 às 21:27)

*Re: neve serra da estrela*



Martita disse:


> Boa noite, alguem me pode dizer s ha neve na serra da estrela? obrigado



Boas existe neve mas nada que de para encher o olho  talvez la para domingo já exista uma boa acumulação...


----------



## Martita (19 Mar 2008 às 21:32)

*Re: neve serra da estrela*



AnDré disse:


> Olá Martita! Bem-vinda ao fórum!
> Segundo a SIC há neve sim! Mas com pouca acumulação.



Obrigado pois estou a pensar ir la este fim de semana e assim ja sei q ha neve, senao ia enganada lolol.


----------



## boneli (23 Mar 2008 às 18:42)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

Boa tarde

Aqui em Braga chove estão 10º. Continuam a vir muitas nuvens do norte o que quer dizer que toda azona do Gerês e Barroso deve estar a nevar...amanhã não trabalho vai ser um dia de fotos lindas.. Quem sabe com a noite ainda caia algo no Sameiro que esta a cerca de 500 metros.


----------



## Stinger (23 Mar 2008 às 20:02)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*



filipept disse:


> O norte de espanha continua a levar com neve, já cai em Lugo http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=6&mn=LUG



nos levamos so com frio  

aquela cordilheira cantabrica estraga tudo


----------



## inlandsis (23 Mar 2008 às 21:02)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

Antes de mais, continuação de boa páscoa!
Sabem me dizer se está (ou esteve) a nevar pros lados de serra de Montemuro ou serra do Açor, alguem tem essa informação?


----------



## olheiro (23 Mar 2008 às 21:11)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

O entusiasmo que perspassa no Fórum contagia-nos de forma saudável.

Vamos começar a pensar em caminhadas com tempo extremo por esse país fora. Durante o ano porque não criar um grupo de companheiros que percorram zertas zonas do país a fim de melhor compreenderem a razão de alguns fenómenos locais...Digam se estão de acordo e depois refiram as vossas dificuldades...

A  meteorologia tem outros fenómenos a ser estudados. A Primavera e o Verão são ótimas oportunidades de o fazer. Analisemos em conjunto e propunhamos soluções...

O MeteoPT, quem sabe, conseguirá soluções o mais equilibrada possíveis...


----------



## dgstorm (23 Mar 2008 às 22:29)

*Re: A que altitude está a nevar?*

Aqui sigo com 5,4ºC e a bocado estava a chover ! So queria que nevasse !


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2008 às 02:30)

Em que cotas de altitude ficou a neve, no norte e centro do país?
Alguém tem dados?


----------



## cris (2 Abr 2008 às 13:08)

*Re: Queda de neve na Serra Amarela (1300m) - 30/03/2008*

alguem sabe se ainda ha neve na serra da estrela...vou la este fim de semana e keria saber..


----------



## HotSpot (2 Abr 2008 às 14:13)

*Re: Queda de neve na Serra Amarela (1300m) - 30/03/2008*



cris disse:


> alguem sabe se ainda ha neve na serra da estrela...vou la este fim de semana e keria saber..



Antes de mais é escusado fazer a pergunta em diferentes tópicos. Existe um tópico para saber esta informação:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...rtugal-estancias-int-2007-2008-a-1520-11.html

Nas imagens de satelite não se vê neve na Serra da Estrela. E se resistiu alguma desaparece durante o resto da semana com o calor.

Em principio só volta a nevar na Estrela na próxima semana, 2ª ou talvez 3ª feira.


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2008 às 15:56)

Exacto, foi-se a neve toda, mais rápido do que se poderia pensar.  
O Mondego e o Zêzere devem dar dado um pequeno reforço às barragens.

*Terra/MODIS 04/02/08 11:35 UTC*






http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...efl1_143.A2008093113501-2008093114000.1km.jpg






http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...fl1_143.A2008093113501-2008093114000.250m.jpg


----------



## ACalado (2 Abr 2008 às 17:34)

Boas respondendo há pergunta, neve na serra só existe na zona das pistas, e  pouca foi tudo ao ar . deixo aki uma imagem de hoje para poder ver o panorama


----------



## Serrano (2 Abr 2008 às 17:53)

Hoje passei num local com vista privilegiada para o Maciço Central e acima dos 1800 msnm ainda há neve suficiente para brincadeiras, principalmente nos locais mais abrigados.


----------



## Minho (2 Abr 2008 às 23:28)

spiritmind disse:


> Boas respondendo há pergunta, neve na serra só existe na zona das pistas, e  pouca foi tudo ao ar . deixo aki uma imagem de hoje para poder ver o panorama



"Dia lindo" muito boa 

Estando em Abril e com ventos de leste é mesmo impossível aguentar muito tempo a neve... era interessante saber até quando será que vai aguentar esses restos de neve que o Serrano referiu. Amanhã provavelmente será o golpe de misericórdia nesses bocadinhos que ainda sobram.


----------



## MSantos (4 Abr 2008 às 00:49)

As serras espanholas a norte de Bragança ainda possuem alguma neve


----------



## Brigantia (4 Abr 2008 às 18:35)

MSantos disse:


> As serras espanholas a norte de Bragança ainda possuem alguma neve




É verdade ainda é possivel ver alguma neve, mas deverá derreter nos próximos 2/3 dias. 






Na próxima semana a partir de Quarta podem ocorrer boas acumulações na Sanabria


----------



## Zoelae (7 Abr 2008 às 22:39)

Acho que vai vir aí muita neve também a cotas altas. No meteogalicia, Xares P. ex. a 1762m está neste momento com    -0,1ºC
http://www.meteogalicia.es/


----------



## iceworld (8 Abr 2008 às 11:17)

6ª Feira, 11 de Abril de 2008

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, soprando forte
(35 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas do Norte e Centro.
Aguaceiros, em especial a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto
Estrela e que serão de neve nas terras altas acima dos 1200 metros.
Descida da temperatura mínima.


----------



## salgado (11 Abr 2008 às 19:41)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Abril 2008*

Ola pessoal, alguém tem fotos da neve de hoje de manhã na Guarda? Em janeiro nada, agora é vê-lo a entrar de norte e noroeste, frio e húmido!


----------



## Zoelae (18 Abr 2008 às 12:07)

Há gente com sorte!!! reparem na webcam d'O Cebreiro, Galiza, o nevão que está a 1000m de altitude
Venha ela para cá também

http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=17&mn=LUG




By zoelae


----------



## Dan (18 Abr 2008 às 21:50)

Esta tarde, alguns aguaceiros de neve a 1300m.

[ame="http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=7maj1-lGZmc"]YouTube - Neve de Primavera - Nogueira Abril de 2008[/ame]


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2008 às 22:54)

A neve é sempre espetacular não é? Bom video Dan


----------



## Gongas (21 Abr 2008 às 14:33)

A serra da estrela deve tar bem carregadinha. segundo o site da turistrela a a altura de neve varia entre os 35 cm e os 75 cm. para abril é brutal.
pena ninguem ter fotos...pois deve ser a ultima nevada desta epoca.


----------



## ACalado (21 Abr 2008 às 15:26)

Gongas disse:


> A serra da estrela deve tar bem carregadinha. segundo o site da turistrela a a altura de neve varia entre os 35 cm e os 75 cm. para abril é brutal.
> pena ninguem ter fotos...pois deve ser a ultima nevada desta epoca.



Pois, tb queria ir lá acima mas estes últimos dias foram complicados nem para participar no fórum deu  mas amanha já vemos isso das fotos


----------



## apassosviana (21 Abr 2008 às 15:50)

Gongas disse:


> A serra da estrela deve tar bem carregadinha. segundo o site da turistrela a a altura de neve varia entre os 35 cm e os 75 cm. para abril é brutal.
> pena ninguem ter fotos...pois deve ser a ultima nevada desta epoca.



A neve devia estar marcarda para cair nas ferias


----------



## Ladybug (21 Abr 2008 às 23:35)

olá a todos.

Adoro este forum apesar de ser uma mera espectadora. parabens a todos pelos posts e pelas imagens que diariamente são colocadas aqui.

Venho contribuir um pouco para a galeria de fotos pondo umas fotos que tirei este ultimo fim de semana na serra da estrela.


----------



## diogogrosso (22 Abr 2008 às 00:02)

A Estância de Ski da Serra da Estrela deve abrir hoje, recebi um mail da turistrela, em que disseram que a estancia vai reabrir por ter o maior nevão da época.


----------



## iceworld (22 Abr 2008 às 01:04)

Boas fotos! 
É sempre bom ver fotos de neve na Estrela ou noutras serras de Portugal


----------



## vitamos (22 Abr 2008 às 09:45)

Fotos excelentes! Dá vontade de dar um saltinho à serra... Não posso


----------



## Vince (22 Abr 2008 às 10:28)

apassosviana disse:


> A neve devia estar marcarda para cair nas ferias



Pois. Para frustração de muitas estâncias de ski que até já fecharam.
Por exemplo esta em Espanha, Cerler (1600-1900m), às moscas e com tanta neve.











Via: http://www.nevasport.com/phorum/read.php?57,1396961,page=1


Outros locais de Espanha:

Pallars Sobir





















Via: http://www.nevasport.com/phorum/read.php?3,1398099


De qualquer forma, por ser tão tarde e com algum calor nos próximos dias parte desta neva derrete e a restante estraga-se.


----------



## vitamos (22 Abr 2008 às 10:32)

Vince disse:


> De qualquer forma, por ser tão tarde e com algum calor nos próximos dias parte desta neva derrete e a restante estraga-se.



Dá Deus nozes...


----------



## Serrano (22 Abr 2008 às 10:48)

Passei num local com boa visibilidade sobre o Maciço Central e há neve acumulada acima dos 1600 msnm, parecendo bastante espessa na zona dos Cântaros e da Torre.


----------



## diogogrosso (22 Abr 2008 às 12:17)

A estância de ski da Turistrela abriu hoje, com todas pistas abertas, e com um máximo de 150cm e minimo de 100cm de neve acumulada, está muito bom, sexta feira já la devo ir.


----------



## CidadeNeve (22 Abr 2008 às 12:34)

Como já tinha referido, foi de facto o maior nevão da época... Chegou a nevar e a acumular na zona do sanatório e da varanda dos carqueijais (cerca de 1000 metros) e para lá da Pedra do Urso nevou sempre com bastante intensidade. Prova são as fotos postadas ao que me parece ser de sábado, altura em que também lá andei! 
O mais surpreendente (mas não necessariamente mau) foram as poucas pessoas que encontrei. Talvez por ja estarmos em abril ou por estar muito mau tempo, pouca gente se viu, para o que é normal com estas condiçoes de elemento branco... O próximo fim de semana vai estar impecável...Com o calor e com a neve que sobrar (e que será ainda muita) a serra deve estar muito porreira.. 
Se forem e pra quem for, não esqueçam nunca: não levem mais que fotos (e souvenirs se quiserem), mas PRINCIPALMENTE não deixem mais que pegadas. 

Cumps


----------



## Ladybug (22 Abr 2008 às 13:01)

Obrigada 

Sim também concordo, quase que não se via ninguem pela serra durante o fim de semana, quando vi o nevão pensei que iria estar muito mais gente. Tenho pena que as estradas tivessem estado fechadas até porque até me apetecia fazer um bocadinho de snow board , mas fica para a proxima  para os que vao nos proximos dias: aproveitem pois deve estar espectacular e vai haver neve que chegue ainda para uns bons dias


----------



## ACalado (22 Abr 2008 às 16:12)

boa tarde de facto existe bastante neve no maciço central pois vim agora de castelo branco e dá pra ver claramente uma camada considerável de neve na zona da torre, pena não poder subir lá acima pois este final de curso esta a dar uma trabalheira . mas ainda tenciono ir la acima esta semana fazer a ultima descida do ano 
abraços


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2008 às 12:07)

O Pico há semana e meia atrás.







(c) SnowPortugal


----------



## LUPER (23 Abr 2008 às 12:15)

Vince disse:


> O Pico há semana e meia atrás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso é cota 1000m sensivelmente, não é? Linda foto do ponto mais alto de Portugal.


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2008 às 12:20)

LUPER disse:


> Isso é cota 1000m sensivelmente, não é? Linda foto do ponto mais alto de Portugal.



Também acho que sim, como o Pico tem 2351m, a "olhometro" dá uns 1000m, quem sabe um pouco menos pois talvez tenha caído mais abaixo mas não acumulado a tempo da fotografia.


----------



## AnDré (23 Abr 2008 às 12:28)

Vince disse:


> O Pico há semana e meia atrás.
> 
> (c) SnowPortugal



Epá, a foto é genial. O que mais me impressiona é a espessura de neve na encosta virada a sudeste do nosso campo de visão. A quantos metros cúbitos de água corresponderá aquilo?
E se a neve já derreteu toda, imaginem a água que não deve ter corrido por aqueles ribeiros

Só por curiosidade, há exactamente 1 ano atrás, o Pico também estava com uma boa camada de neve


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2008 às 12:45)

Lindas fotos...

Essa do Pico é fantástica... tanta neve... Para os Açores 1000m parece-me uma cota bastante boa! Ainda por cima em Abril...

Ups... afinal a foto não é de Abril... mas mesmo assim está excelente


----------



## Dan (23 Abr 2008 às 14:54)

A foto está muito boa, mas talvez não seja deste mês de Abril.

A foto também aparece neste blog: http://emportopim.blogspot.com/2007/02/pico-da-terceira.html, mas com a data de 17 - 02 - 2007.


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2008 às 14:59)

Dan disse:


> A foto está muito boa, mas talvez não seja deste mês de Abril.



Raios parta a internet  , mandaram-me por email o link como se fosse do Domingo, 14 de Abril.

Obrigado pela correcção.


----------



## apassosviana (23 Abr 2008 às 17:51)

de qq forma a foto esta excelente


----------



## iceworld (23 Abr 2008 às 18:49)

De qualquer das formas a foto esta espectacular 
O Pico proporciona fotos sempre de uma beleza idílica


----------



## Minho (23 Abr 2008 às 23:01)

Fantástica foto, adoro ver fotos de montanhas nevadas rodeadas de mar


----------



## MSantos (24 Abr 2008 às 19:06)

Foto muito bonita do Pico, que grande acumulação!

As serras a norte de Bragança têm bastante neve, estão mesmo bonitas, mas com o calor que se aproxima vai derreter tudo...


----------



## Dan (24 Abr 2008 às 21:33)

MSantos disse:


> Foto muito bonita do Pico, que grande acumulação!
> 
> As serras a norte de Bragança têm bastante neve, estão mesmo bonitas, mas com o calor que se aproxima vai derreter tudo...



Sim, a Sanábria ainda tinha bastante neve esta manhã.


----------



## RMontanha (25 Abr 2008 às 00:34)

Deixo aqui algumas fotos que revelam o estado em que se encontra a Serra da Estrela(24/04/2008) após o último nevão. As fotos foram retiradas ao longo da Estrada Piornos-Torre-Lagoa Comprida.


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2008 às 00:41)

Espero que se mantenha assim nas próximas horas!
Logo à tarde espero andar aí de máquina na mão, feito turista!


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2008 às 19:46)

Esta manhã na Sanábria.


----------



## apassosviana (27 Abr 2008 às 20:05)

fotos excelentes


----------



## apassosviana (27 Abr 2008 às 20:23)

Próximos 3 dias queda de neve


----------



## Serrano (5 Mai 2008 às 14:40)

Ontem fui assistir ao Tourizense - Covilhã e fiz as viagens pela Serra, onde a neve ainda marca presença acima dos 1750 metros, sendo de destacar algumas zonas com cerca de um metro de altura devido ao volume encostado pelos limpa-neves. Para início de Maio, está um cenário interessante...


----------



## NG-snow (8 Nov 2008 às 19:43)

Boas pp sou novo neste forum tenho umas perguntas mas n sei se estou no sitio certo mas assim sendo ca vai... Estou a viver a pouco tempo em chaves e keria saber se me podem informar de estÂcias de sky aki por perto, vou todos anos a andorra mas keria passar uns fins de semana á maneira se me puderem ajudar porreiro pá........


----------



## Minho (8 Nov 2008 às 23:10)

Bem-vindo NG-Snow

Tens várias "perto" de Chaves:
Manzaneda, San Isidro, Leitaregos, Valgrande Pajares, Fuentes de Invierno. Sendo que a de Manzaneda é a mais perto de Chaves mas também provavelmente a que menos neve costuma ter. E o perto é relativo San Isidro e as restantes ficam sempre a mais de 300 km de Chaves.

Dá uma vista de olhos por aqui http://www.nevasport.com/


----------

